# Il sogno nel cassetto ...



## Homer (27 Maggio 2015)

Raccontatevi...........(sindrome post traumatica da troppo ufficio)


----------



## Trinità (27 Maggio 2015)

Riuscire a trasformare quell'antica abitazione ( fine '500 primi '600)
in un posto arredato in stile, cioè una camera del500 una del 600, 700
800, primi del 900, periodo fascista, epoca moderna.
Così che i vari clienti di volta in volta potrebbero calarsi nella parte dei
personaggi dell'epoca.
Logicamente ad ogni camera abbinerei lo stile di vita corredato da usanze dell'epoca.
Dal lavoro al riposo, farebbero una vacanza rigenerante e formativa sotto ogni aspetto.
Userebbero attrezzature solo di quel periodo , ma soprattutto il comportamento sarebbe
influenzato da alcune regole che mi tengo gelosamente.
Spero che non rimanga solo un sogno!

P.S. sappi che se non facevo il coglione l'avrei già attuato.......


----------



## Eratò (27 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Raccontatevi...........(sindrome post traumatica da troppo ufficio)


Tornare in Grecia e fare un bed and breakfast in quel terreno che ho vicino al mare...poi ci sarebbe altro ma sarebbe uguale a quello che desiderano tutti e cioè salute e serenità per i miei figli e per chi voglio bene.


----------



## Spot (27 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Raccontatevi...........(sindrome post traumatica da troppo ufficio)


*Andarmene da questo posto che non sono mai riuscita a chiamare casa.* E che lede al mio umore e alla mia voglia di fare.
Totale indipendenza economica.
Iniziare un corso di disegno e illustrazione (magari alla comics).
Spendere tutto il resto del tempo che mi rimane e dei soldi in libri e fumetti.


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Raccontatevi...........(sindrome post traumatica da troppo ufficio)


Andare a vivere in una casa di campagna con tanti animali... pace e serenità


----------



## Caciottina (27 Maggio 2015)

Conquistare il mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2015)

Scrivere un libro sul tradimento.


----------



## disincantata (27 Maggio 2015)

Un nipotino, magari due gemellini.


----------



## Higgins (27 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivere un libro sul tradimento.



Brava Brunetta, pure io! Scriviamolo insieme!!!


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Raccontatevi...........(sindrome post traumatica da troppo ufficio)


l'Iditarod


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Mi piacerebbe usare questo periodo per riprendere a suonare. A studiare, intendo. Riprendermi tecnicamente e - cosa sicuramente possibile - migliorare rispetto a quando ho lasciato. Se devo pensare a lungo termine, tipo 3-4 vite, direi che mi posso accontentare di questa padronanza dello strumento:

[video=youtube;68AoHJd84aQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68AoHJd84aQ[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2015)

Fare un lunghissimo viaggio nei 5 continenti


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Diventare la signora Deep e avere come amante  Christian Bale.


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Diventare la signora Deep e avere come amante  Christian Bale.


Ti piacciono i peni piccoli?[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

Il mio sogno nel cassetto: la pace nel mondo! (Modalità Aspirante Miss ON)


----------



## Homer (28 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *Tornare in Grecia e fare un bed and breakfast in quel terreno che ho vicino al mare*...poi ci sarebbe altro ma sarebbe uguale a quello che desiderano tutti e cioè salute e serenità per i miei figli e per chi voglio bene.


Bello, la Grecia è bellissima.... :up:



Simy ha detto:


> Andare a vivere in una casa di campagna con tanti animali... pace e serenità


Troppo scontato 



caciottina ha detto:


> Conquistare il mondo.


La solita esagerata :facepalm:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivere un libro sul tradimento.


E farci che? 



disincantata ha detto:


> Un nipotino, magari due gemellini.


Ti amoooooooo, ti presto le mie.... :bacissimo:



perplesso ha detto:


> l'Iditarod


Mi hai aperto un mondo, pur amante dei paesi freddi non ero a conoscenza di questa gara, mi vado ad informare e la sostituirò al viaggio in Groenlandia...:up:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fare un lunghissimo viaggio nei 5 continenti


Bello, ma scontato 



Tebe ha detto:


> Diventare la signora Deep e avere come amante  Christian Bale.


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2015)

:bleble:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bello, la Grecia è bellissima.... :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scontato per chi se lui può fare avendo tanto tempo libero fruibile  Per gli altri una conquista


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Rinascere donna.


----------



## Homer (28 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scontato per chi se lui può fare avendo tanto tempo libero fruibile  Per gli altri una conquista


Intentendevo che è il classico desiderio difficilmente realizzabile, non la mettevo sul piano di chi può e chi non può e di chi ha più tempo e chi no


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Intentendevo che è il classico desiderio difficilmente realizzabile, non la mettevo sul piano di chi può e chi non può e di chi ha più tempo e chi no


I sogni difficilmente si realizzano  Ohibò


----------



## Homer (28 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I sogni difficilmente si realizzano  Ohibò



Non sempre è vero.....magari inzia da un solo continente


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ti piacciono i peni piccoli?[emoji2] [emoji2]


I sogni nel cassetto non sono immutabili.
Chi dei due ha il cazzo piccolo?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Raccontatevi...........(sindrome post traumatica da troppo ufficio)


Percorrere il cammino di Santiago di Compostela a piedi insieme ai miei bimbi e un asinello. Tenderei ad escludere mia moglie unicamente perchè 1) le mamme sono un profluvio di "Mettiti il maglione", "Togliti il maglione", "Sei sudato", "Fa caldo", "Fa freddo", "Hai la tosse", "Hai sete", "Hai fame", ecc. 2) gli zaini sarebbero enormi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il mio sogno nel cassetto: la pace nel mondo! (Modalità Aspirante Miss ON)


Ho finito i rossi.


----------



## Homer (28 Maggio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Percorrere il cammino di Santiago di Compostela a piedi insieme ai miei bimbi e un asinello. Tenderei ad escludere mia moglie unicamente perchè* 1) le mamme sono un profluvio di "Mettiti il maglione", "Togliti il maglione", "Sei sudato", "Fa caldo", "Fa freddo", "Hai la tosse", "Hai sete", "Hai fame", ecc. 2) gli zaini sarebbero enormi.*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (28 Maggio 2015)

Attraversare gli USA in moto; 
mollare tutto in questo paese e trasferirmi in Australia


----------



## Homer (28 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Attraversare gli USA in moto;
> *mollare tutto in questo paese e trasferirmi in Australia*



Su questa concordo è sempre stata anche una mia fissa...:up:


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> I sogni nel cassetto non sono immutabili.
> Chi dei due ha il cazzo piccolo?


sembra Bale, o come minimo è grower voglio essere possibilista. Poi linko la foto :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Avere un cassetto nel quale mettere i miei sogni...


----------



## Homer (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avere un cassetto nel quale mettere i miei sogni...


Bello il pensiero.....:up:


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ho finito i rossi.


:bleble: guerrafondaio! :malocchio:


----------



## banshee (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> sembra Bale, o come minimo è grower voglio essere possibilista. Poi linko la foto :singleeye:


Bale e Tom Hardy sono gli uomini dei miei sogni, non me li smontate per favore :incazzato:


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bello il pensiero.....:up:


E' che se ci pensi alla fine è bello sognare...e a volte mi sono trovata a dire "attenzione a quello che si desidera, perchè rischi che si avveri" e non è sempre quello che si crede...


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Bale e Tom Hardy sono gli uomini dei miei sogni, non me li smontate per favore :incazzato:


devo cercare in giro per Hardy, che comunque si è confessato bisessuale  (io il giro me lo faccio uguale, tu?)


----------



## banshee (28 Maggio 2015)

- mollare tutto qui e trasferirmi in Messico.

- ricominciare a suonare il pianoforte ad alti livelli (mancano tempo e soldi)

- trasformare la mia casa di montagna in un agriturismo e trasferirmi su

- avere un cavallo

per la serie "fantasie irrealizzabili":

comprare un gratta e vinci al bar dove prendo il caffè prima di tornare in ufficio, durante la pausa pranzo, scoprire di aver vinto 1 milion ( o 2 o quello che è) e non tornare manco qui a prendere le mie cose :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sparisco e ciaone.


----------



## banshee (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> devo cercare in giro per Hardy, che comunque si è confessato bisessuale  (io il giro me lo faccio uguale, tu?)


io con Hardy farei un giro pure se fosse trisessuale, pentasessuale, non sessuale, magro, grasso e pelato come quando fa Bane in Batman.... non so se rendo


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> sembra Bale, o come minimo è grower voglio essere possibilista. Poi linko la foto :singleeye:


Linki la foto del cazzo piccolo di Bale?
Drusilla.
Che cazzo fai su internet quando non sei su tradi?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Linki la foto del cazzo piccolo di Bale?
> Drusilla.
> Che cazzo fai su internet quando non sei su tradi?


Anche quella che proverebbe che il tizio è un grower, please.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> devo cercare in giro per Hardy, che comunque si è confessato bisessuale  (io il giro me lo faccio uguale, tu?)


Pure bisessuale?


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Anche quella che proverebbe che il tizio è un grower, please.


quella non c'è, si deve andare sulla fiducia...


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Maggio 2015)

andare a vedere le aurore boreali

avere almeno un altro bimbo/a, e che crescano amandosi tra loro. I fratelli sono importanti, ho sempre pensato che sono l'unica famiglia che passa con te tutta la vita


----------



## Alessandra (28 Maggio 2015)

Diventare una surfista fuoriclasse e sposarmi con l'oceano.


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Diventare una surfista fuoriclasse e sposarmi con l'*oceano*.


L'erede di casa Agnelli, si chiama Oceano Elkan...


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2015)

Avere una casa mia, che sento mia, arredata da me secondo il mio gusto e che esprima come mi sento io.

Questo il sogno nel cassetto.

Ne ho altri molto più immediati e urgenti.


----------



## Divì (29 Maggio 2015)

SceneggiaRe il libro di Brunetta e farne un film. O un serial


----------



## banshee (29 Maggio 2015)

sogno impossibile:

avere una bella voce, ma di quelle proprio strepitose tipo Whitney Houston , Aretha, qualcosa del genere... insomma saper cantare da paura


----------



## Divì (29 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avere un cassetto nel quale mettere i miei sogni...


Quoto.... ma forse anche il cassetto senza sogni non serve un granché.

E poi i sogni NEL cassetto o isogni DEL cassetto?


----------



## ologramma (29 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Raccontatevi...........(sindrome post traumatica da troppo ufficio)


Beh da troppo ufficio non credo!!!!
La mia più grande aspirazione ora che ho raggiunto questa età e dato che molti miei desideri e aspirazioni avuti in gioventù si sono avverati e di poter invecchiare serenamente e in buona salute.
Ragazzi/e molte vostre aspettative io le ho conquistate altre spero di vederle attuare dato che non mi sento ancora decrepito, aoh so na roccia.
Comunque auguro  che il destino o la fortuna vi porti a tutti quello a cui aspirate, madonna direte che palle questo:up:


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2015)

Riuscire a suonare l'intero solo di Comfortably Numb senza neanche un errore... :rock:


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2015)

Io aspetto ancora la foto del pipino piccolo di Bale, promessa da Drusilla che ha una doppia vita insospettabile.


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto.... ma forse anche il cassetto senza sogni non serve un granché.
> 
> E poi i sogni NEL cassetto o isogni DEL cassetto?


Un cassetto senza sogni non serve, ma averne uno nel quale sai di poterli mettere e lì rimangono non è male...
Poi il cassetto si riempie...


----------



## banshee (29 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Riuscire a suonare l'intero solo di Comfortably Numb senza neanche un errore... :rock:



:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:

penso che potrei svenire  di fronte ad una cosa del genere...


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io aspetto ancora la foto del pipino piccolo di Bale, promessa da Drusilla che ha una doppia vita insospettabile.



http://www.omgblog.com/images/ChristianBale019-thumb.jpg

l'accendiamo come grower? oppure MKG ~ Miraculous Knob Growth


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:
> 
> penso che potrei svenire  di fronte ad una cosa del genere...


pure io se mai riuscirò a farlo  lo provo da appena una trentina d'anni :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> http://www.omgblog.com/images/ChristianBale019-thumb.jpg
> 
> l'accendiamo come grower? oppure MKG ~ Miraculous Knob Growth


Figlia mia, non si vede un cazzo...


----------



## banshee (29 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> pure io se mai riuscirò a farlo  lo provo da appena una trentina d'anni :unhappy:


io questo... mi serve la voce però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l:

[video=youtube;RyPKrp-BWgM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyPKrp-BWgM[/video]


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Figlia mia, non si vede un cazzo...


ecco me l'avete fatto saltare il mio provider di gossip


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Figlia mia, non si vede un cazzo...


Già


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già


vediamo cosí:

http://www.omgblog.com/2008/07/omg_hes_naked_christian_bale.php/#axzz3bWC4XSeX

guardone!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> vediamo cosí:
> 
> http://www.omgblog.com/2008/07/omg_hes_naked_christian_bale.php/#axzz3bWC4XSeX
> 
> guardone!


:rotfl::rotfl:Ora si .... Tebeeeeee dai la tua diagnosi


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2015)

*Io*

Vorrei poter tornare 10 minuti indietro di 20 anni per dire  ti voglio bene alle persone che non ci sono più e non ho fatto in tempo a dirglielo allora..


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ora si .... Tebeeeeee dai la tua diagnosi



http://jezebel.com/fifty-shades-of-dick-the-best-crotch-shots-in-mainstre-1654222749

se vi volete fare una famous-dick-cultura :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io questo... mi serve la voce però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l:
> 
> [video=youtube;RyPKrp-BWgM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyPKrp-BWgM[/video]


bellissimo!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bello, la Grecia è bellissima.... :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io vorrei farci tanti tanti soldi e poi la sceneggiatura per un film e farci tanti tanti tantissimi soldi.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Maggio 2015)

Visto che il sogno poetico l'ho scritto, passo a quello prosaico.

Essere il defunto protagonista del seguente titolo di giornale
"Novantenne muore crivellato di colpi, ucciso dal fidanzato della sua amante ventenne"

Delle mie spoglie fate ciò che volete, avrei avuto la mia soddisfazione in vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Visto che il sogno poetico l'ho scritto, passo a quello prosaico.
> 
> Essere il defunto protagonista del seguente titolo di giornale
> "Novantenne muore crivellato di colpi, ucciso dal fidanzato della sua amante ventenne"
> ...


Io pensavo morto di infarto Caro novantenne


----------



## Spot (29 Maggio 2015)

Diventare una milf di tutto rispetto.
O meglio, una cougar.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Maggio 2015)

E no, che sogno sarebbe...


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ora si .... Tebeeeeee dai la tua diagnosi


Ma ragazze, la diagnosi é impossibile.
Li é a riposo e non si puó dire assolutamente cosa diventerà. 
Posso dare un giudizio solo quando é duro, mica mollo.



invornite, manco l Abc delle misure del cazzo.
Jesus che vita mi fate fare


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma ragazze, la diagnosi é impossibile.
> Li é a riposo e non si puó dire assolutamente cosa diventerà.
> Posso dare un giudizio solo quando é duro, mica mollo.
> 
> ...


E l'ho visto che era a riposo


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E l'ho visto che era a riposo


E poi io preferisco un bel shower dal punto di vista estetico, poi meglio un bel grower che un cazzetto[emoji2]  (zadig dove seiiiii [emoji2] )


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E l'ho visto che era a riposo


Comunque niente male.
Troppo incappucciato per i miei gusti, ma chissà dopo....


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque niente male.
> Troppo incappucciato per i miei gusti, ma chissà dopo....


In realtà potrebbe riservare ottime sorprese


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E poi io preferisco un bel shower dal punto di vista estetico, poi meglio un bel grower che un cazzetto[emoji2]  (zadig dove seiiiii [emoji2] )


Già ma zadig? :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque niente male.
> Troppo incappucciato per i miei gusti, ma chissà dopo....


 Giusto te cercavo aiutami ti prego tebe aiutami
come levo la tinta dalle.mani?
È una tinta orientale di quelle che fai con la polvere...è nera...ho le.mani macchiate a vita...ho provato:
Latte
Latte detergente
CandeggIna
bicarbonato
Debtifricuo
Solvente

Nulla funziona...aiutami


----------



## drusilla (29 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Giusto te cercavo aiutami ti prego tebe aiutami
> come levo la tinta dalle.mani?
> È una tinta orientale di quelle che fai con la polvere...è nera...ho le.mani macchiate a vita...ho provato:
> Latte
> ...


Chiedi aiuto a uno della Casata Bolton [emoji12]


----------



## Nicka (29 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Chiedi aiuto a uno della Casata Bolton [emoji12]


:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Maggio 2015)

Poter riavere anche solo per un giorno una persona defunta che mi manca da impazzire.


----------



## FataIgnorante (1 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rinascere donna.


Rinascere donna e zoccola!


----------

